# 1969 Column Ignition Switch



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys i am finding this problem very annoying and have no answer yet.
I try to start car for the first time and no luck. I put a test light to HEI hot wire and every time power goes blank when I crank ignition. I tried testing the ignition switch and it does the same. When I first bought the car it had a remote starter switch like a push button. Now I realize that this button was likely added to bypass a non operational column ignition switch. Is that possible? How often these switches go bad and is it likely to go bad after so long.


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

It sounds as though the switch itself has gone bad, I'd start by replacing the switch down on the column & then if that dons't cure it , then look for a broken wire from the switch to the starter itself. But my money is on the switch.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rex is right; it could be a bad ignition switch.
Before you tear anything apart, also verify that the neutral safety switch is working properly.

Is this an automatic or manual trans car?


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Guess what guys. I got theh new switch from Ames Performance and no luck. So imagine what I did. That is right. I used the key Ignition Switch that comes with these wiring harness which is a dash one and Pruuuuuuuuuum but after so many tries battery went dead. However this came to show me that the lack of wiring information/guidance from these kits is not enough to be able to wire a early/factory ignition switch at column. My struggle will be some else glory.:grouphug:


----------

